# Marine Tank



## woodbloke (26 Jun 2006)

Have just finished doing some maintenance work on the aquarium, water change, cleaning etc. Does anyone else keep marine fish.....its only very marginally less expensive than running a workshop :roll: :shock: - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Jun 2006)

Never been into fish (except the ones you eat) but that's an impressive looking aquarium, Rob. 

Paul


----------



## jasonB (26 Jun 2006)

Used to have tropicals but I stick to my Koi now.






Jason


----------



## wizer (26 Jun 2006)

looks good!

i'd love to keep fish... but i dont think id get away with _another expensive hobby_ :roll: 

hmm someone here built a very impressive tank..... ?


----------



## Evergreen (26 Jun 2006)

Woodbloke

Now that is one impressive tank. Who needs a wide screen HD TV?!

Regards.


----------



## woodbloke (26 Jun 2006)

JasonB - that's a very impressive Koi pond with what looks like some good fish. I've got some 'Koi ordinaire' (ghosts etc) in my garden pond outside, as well as the usual outdoor fish. We got the koi as tiddlers about five years ago, but the problem is they just keep growing....and growing - Rob


----------



## jasonB (26 Jun 2006)

thats the problem they don't stop growing. My largest koi that is now over 24" started life as a 3"er, went into a tank and was 10" after nine months then she was put into the pond.

Few more shots inc some of the construction, its only a small koi pond at 3500gals but thats enough for me.

Next project is to replace the filter covers, which are on their way out after 10yrs, got some 4x3 green oak for the frame and 1 1/4" larch for the boards being cut at my usual mill.

Jason


----------



## Noel (26 Jun 2006)

Not meaning to be rude but I cannot see the attraction of keeping fish. Build a tank / pond, buy the fish, fed them and watch them swim around? Is that it?
I'm sure I have pastimes that are boring to others but I'm just wondering.

Rgds


Noel, who may have had goldfish in the past.


----------



## dedee (26 Jun 2006)

Woodbloke, never kept marine tropicals, freshwater tropicals were hard enough! Looks like you have a nice set up.

Noel, 
every garden should have a pond (not so sure about koi as the water needs to be kept very clean). The wildlife they attract are fascinating not to mention beneficial to the garden and the goldfish keep the midges down. Even at my age I cant resist pond dipping and showing the children the delights that lie within. Its educational too, frogs - spawn - tadpoles, newts, dragonflies - larvae, damsel flies, pond skaters, snails, leeches and the Irises about now are very pretty.


Andy


----------



## mailee (27 Jun 2006)

That is one impressive tank. I have never kept any fish but have swam with lots and lots of them. I can appreciate how difficult marine aquariums are to maintain. you must have a lot of patients.


----------



## Alf (27 Jun 2006)

dedee":1jvaf6xv said:


> every garden should have a pond


Well I wouldn't go that far, but they are nice to have. You don't have to have fish in it though - we didn't even contemplate it in ours 'cos the local heron would have had them away before you could say "you want chips with that?" I'm afraid my mind associates aquaria with patient clinics and doctors waiting rooms, thus ruining them for me completely.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## woodbloke (27 Jun 2006)

Noel - I agree with Dedee about ponds, very therapeutic things to have in a garden. SWMBO call ours a big time waster, and she's right - you can spend hours just sitting, looking at the fish. Same is true of indoor fishes - we had a couple of tropical fresh water set ups when the kids were small and always hankered after a decent marine tank.

Here's something else that's a huge timewaster in our family:







This one follows me around all day and demands constant cuddles, and even as I input this post she's jumped up on the desk in front of the screen, rolling around, so I can't see a thing ......get out of the way...trouble is, she doesn't pay any attention to me....bit like someone else I know :roll: :roll: - Rob


----------



## dedee (27 Jun 2006)

Alf":o1npw89a said:


> dedee":o1npw89a said:
> 
> 
> > You don't have to have fish in it though - we didn't even contemplate it in ours 'cos the local heron would have had them away before you could say "you want chips with that?"


We've had problems with herons too. Since the children came along we've had a galvanised wire mesh on a wooden frame over the pond which keeps the kids out as well as the pesky heron. The frame is raised up on bricks so the frogs, newts etc can get in and out and it is easy to prop it up for supervised pond dipping sessions.

Andy


----------



## woodbloke (27 Jun 2006)

Dedee wrote:



> problems with herons too



A couple of tips I was told about was to firstly make the sides of the pond vertical, this means that the heron can't wade into the water, which is how they normally take fish. Secondly, around the outside of the pond close to the water, put in some bamboo sticks about 600mm apart, about 300mm high and then thread a couple of lines black cotton between them to form a sort of invisible 'fence'. If a heron does land he'll tangle up his legs and won't be able to go fishing. I've had two ponds over the last 10 years and haven't lost any fish to herons - Rob


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Jun 2006)

Rob,

To me your cat seems to be thinking "How can I get the top off that aquarium?" :wink: 

Paul


----------



## dedee (27 Jun 2006)

Rob, the cane and thread idea I am sure will work as for steep sides well I've seen a heron stand on the side of our pond (feet out of water) and dip his beak to catch a fish, he missed. Incidently I've also witnessed a crow do likewise and he caught a frog!

Andy


----------



## tim (27 Jun 2006)

Looks like the heron/fish balance of power might be reversed in Jason's case!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Jake (27 Jun 2006)

alf":2pruokp9 said:


> I'm afraid my mind associates aquaria with patient clinics and doctors waiting rooms, thus ruining them for me completely. Sad



Me too - and Mailee, by the looks of his freudian slip: 



mailee":2pruokp9 said:


> you must have a lot of patients.


----------



## woodbloke (27 Jun 2006)

dedee wrote:



> I've seen a heron stand on the side of our pond (feet out of water) and dip his beak to catch a fish,



I've never seen that, though I have heard of fishkeepers in our area who have had their ponds emptied by herons, and also one case of thieves stealing valuable koi - Rob


----------



## Adam (27 Jun 2006)

jasonB":3nzritxz said:


> Few more shots



Hey Jason, I had a nosey around. Changing your bandsaw blade looks fun 






Adam


----------



## jasonB (27 Jun 2006)

You want to try folding it up :lol: 

Jason


----------



## Alf (27 Jun 2006)

Does Health & Safety know you're employing Borrowers? :-k


----------



## matt (27 Jun 2006)

My weakness is planted tanks (and my wildlife enclosure which includes a wildlife pond):















That was my tank before it has to be disassembled for a house move. Just on the cusp of creating a brand new planted tank.


----------



## Noel (27 Jun 2006)

Well thanks for all the information. I guess it's like many things. I love playing golf and watching most forms of motorsport and I can't wait for the TDF to start. Whatever floats your boat.

Rgds

Noel


----------



## DomValente (30 Jun 2006)

Hellp Woodbloke

I have a contract with a marine tank supplier and make the base units for his equipment, the most recent one I made was for a ten foot by two foot by three foot tank. It was made of MDF and had a hexagonal front we then sent it of to a chap who repairs porsches and it was sprayed jet black it looked stunning and weighed more than I care to remember.
The biggest problem with these units is the corrosion caused by the salt water from the sump tanks, they play havoc with internal hinges.
Dom


----------



## matt (30 Jun 2006)

Adam":3fjkyslc said:


> jasonB":3fjkyslc said:
> 
> 
> > Few more shots
> ...



I have to ask... What is that thing? And what is it used for?


----------



## jasonB (30 Jun 2006)

Its the blade for a band saw. used for cutting wood :lol: 

Give me a while & I'll find the site it came from with more pics of the mill.

Jason


----------



## jasonB (30 Jun 2006)

Matt

Have a look here

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 082#116082

Jason


----------



## woodbloke (1 Jul 2006)

DomValente wrote:



> The biggest problem with these units is the corrosion caused by the salt water from the sump tanks, they play havoc with internal hinges.



I've recommended to others not to use hinges on marine tanks for doors. Instead use 'rare earth magnets' from APTC which will then crate a completely removable panel, agree tho' about salt water - corrosive stuff - Rob


----------



## DomValente (4 Jul 2006)

Thanks Woodbloke, If you don't mind I will suggest this idea and probably convince my client to recommend it to his clients.

Dom


----------



## matt (8 Jul 2006)

jasonB":1estq6i2 said:


> Matt
> 
> Have a look here
> 
> ...



Cheers, Jason.


----------

